
The right and wrong way to set up Python 3 on macOS (2019, updated 2020)) - BerislavLopac
https://opensource.com/article/19/5/python-3-default-mac
======
Wowfunhappy
I don’t understand why the conflict with system python is such a problem.

Here’s my solution. I placed a Python 3 binary in usr/local/bin with the name
“python3”. If I type “python”, I get the Mac’s system python. If I type
“python3”, I get modern python3.

I don’t know if that’s what the author ended up doing, I didn’t get to the
end. But I certainly don’t understand what the big deal was.

------
ericpts
I commonly read that Apple products "just work", but it seems like a lot of
effort is required in order to get up to date software on MacOS, which in
linux distributions is completely effortless as it comes by default (see also
the Bash situation).

------
zcoyle
This is exactly why I started using Nix.

------
oweiler
Doesn't sound very beginner-friendly.

